# Wooden Crate



## Hagar (Jun 15, 2009)

I have read quite a few posts about which crate was best for certain instances, but have yet to hear anybody ask about a wooden crate. I might be missing something, but we are looking for something that isn't too out of place in our living room and some of the wooden crates for sale look almost like furniture. Has anybody had any experience using/owning such a crate? I do forsee a chewing issue, but if the wood is dense enough then it might/could withstand a little beating until the puppy stage has passed. The other real sour side of the wooden crate is the cost. I have even thought of making my own, but that could prove to be a true disaster in all respects I have considered the plastic crate, but again think they tend to look a little drab (Correct me if I am wrong, I am pictureing the same ones used when traveling on a plane)


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

The only wooden crates I have seen have a plastic or metal "liner" on the inside. I also have not seen any large enough for a GSD, but then I haven;t searched them in detail.

I think the black wire crates are reasonably inobtrusive myself.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I prefer the black wire crates as well. They are sturdy, inexpensive, and really don't look tacky at all. Mine has really thin bars and is kinda see-through actually!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I think that I have seen the ones that you're talking about...$600.00 range? I've thought about those but my huskies like to eat wood, so am waiting to see if they ever outgrow that...


----------



## Hagar (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are a few examples. I realize these are pricey, but I am open for any suggestions or opinions. Thank you.

http://www.orvis.com/store/productchoice.aspx?pf_id=42PY&bhcp=1

http://www.denhaus.com/den/b/build.asp?cat=1&view=TownHaus&act=1

http://www.showeryourpets.com/wocrwodogcrw.html

http://www.luxurydogcrates.com/

http://www.orvis.com/store/productchoice...d_feeds-_-83094

http://www.pets2bed.com/site/1405195/product/WCK01-wooden-dog-crates

http://www.woodencreek.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DK1001


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i also considered these once upon a time, but ended up settling on a black wire crate.

the wire crate allows for more flexibility. i have used it outside, taken it with me when visiting relatives, used it in my truck, left a wet dog to dry in it, folded it up and stored it, not to mention its a cinch to clean.

honestly i'd get a plastic or wire crate (there are threads about which is better) for the puppy until it is completely house broken and crate trained... then invest in the wooden crate in a year or so.

not only will a puppy chew, but also scratch and even pee in it (i noticed that some of them looked to have special flooring in them). i also can't help to notice the photos where the crates are sitting nicely next to the bed with a lamp and book on top, etc - and think of the amount of times that i've come home to diarrhea sprayed all over the back of the crate and so on.

so all in all - i just like the convenience and versatility of the other crates. things may not always go as planned. perhaps the area where you intended to set the crate up no longer works out... or say you decide not to use the crate later (my dogs are both free range now).

one option that i'd absolutely steer away from with a puppy are those wicker crates. now _they_ look like a disaster waiting to happen.

ETA: WOW && LOL


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

They are really lovely crates. Your dog would be lucky to have one. I also agree with the above posters, that it is a good idea to wait until they are out of the puppy stage. I can only imagine cleaning the slats of them would be a real challenge if the puppy were to be... projectile? Chewing, scratching and attempting escape might also do a fair amount of damage too... 
You might also find that once your pet is older, a crate is no longer necessary. 
If you do decide to try the wire crate, there are ways to make it fit in with the decor more, like crate covers. Seen here:
http://www.thepamperedpetmart.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/signature_doghouse.jpg
Good luck!


----------



## Hagar (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I thought I found a great crate that was a black wire crate like a lot of people have suggested and had a nice wood frame with a table top! I buy the thing thinking I hit the mother load, get it home and start unpacking it only to find out it was an already open box (probably a return) and the actual crate was missing. The only thing in the box was the wood!! Come to find out I think the thing is discontinued since I can't find it anywere now. I am on the look again. Thinking of a just getting the medium black metal crate for temp. and seeing how things work out until he gets a little older. Might not even need one. The crate thing is new to me.


----------

